
The Evils of the `For` Loop (2009) - taylorbuley
http://graysoftinc.com/early-steps/the-evils-of-the-for-loop
======
everyone
Perhaps specify that this is Ruby specific in the title? Otherwise its
incredibly clickbaity, as for loop is central to so many C style languages.

~~~
hyperpape
There is a related issue in Python and Javascript. If you don't have block
scoped for variables, you have a potential issue.

------
eqyiel
If you don't have Flash but still want to read it:

    
    
        Array.prototype.map.call(document.querySelectorAll(".zclip"), function(node) { node.parentNode.removeChild(node); })

